# Newest Blood work 11/19/19



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

*I told my primary doctor I don't think my medicine is working and that my thyroid doctor doesn't listen to me so she ran some blood work.*

*Triiodothyronine (T3), Free 2.6 Ref Range: 2.0-4.4 pg/mL *

*TSH reflex to T4F 14.200 Ref Range: 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL Why is this so high????*

*T4,Free(Direct) 1.08 Ref Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL*


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like you are not on enough medication. Low free numbers and very high TSH.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your TSH is high because both FT-4 and FT-3 are low range. Your body is screaming for thyroid hormone

Compared to your previous lab results - how much higher are your current labs?

Have you changed your diet or added supplements which could be impacting absorption?

Increase your levothyroxine first - to probably 100mcg daily and retest both FT-4 and FT-3. If your FT-3 does not follow by increasing consider increasing your t3 hormone.

Your goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range for both FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

My primary gave me 88 mcg which is the pill with the dye in it and both my doctors know I can't take the pill with the dye in it because it makes my hands and feet swell I'm trying to hold out for 12 more days to finish the bottle and have one of them change it back to the non dye pill.

In August my TSH was 3.800 ulU/mL and in Feb my TSH was 1.70 and in Jan it was 0.9

I was taking vitamin D and B complex since mine was so low but I stopped taking it a couple of months ago, no diet change. My thyroid doctor said to recheck blood in 8 weeks my primary said 6 weeks. I cannot take the cold I live in Florida it has been chilly but my house is 73 degrees and I freeze my hands turns blue/purple, hopefully they can get me on the right dosage I'm so sick and tired of being tired it's just horrible.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree with 6-8 weeks before retesting after a dose change. Test in the morning before you take your dose. Be consistent on the timing.

Consider switching to Tirosint as it doesn't have the fillers. If it's too expensive work with the Manufacturer to get it more affordable.

Stay positive. Stress affects this issue more than anything from my experience.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Four years in a hypothyroid state can't be good.

I didn't seek treatment right away because of no insurance and male stubbornness .

I have permanent nerve damage in my lower legs and feet because I ignored the swelling in my neck and my initial symptoms.

Nasty everlasting bee stinging feelings are not fun.

What's your cholesterol look like?

Ever think about finding another doctor who knows what they are doing?

TSH can change from a number of things not associated with your thyroid.

Stress, the common cold or flu and so on...&#8230;.

It's not a reliable test to treat with.....

It should only be used to screen for thyroid disease.


----------

